# Smoking Pig Tails



## curmudgeon77 (Apr 13, 2012)

BBQ pig tails are a regional specialty in the Waterloo County, Ontario area but, they're usually just roasted in the oven in a sweet tomato-based sauce.
I picked up some really nice looking, meaty pig tails in the butcher shop yesterday. But, rather than just going the oven baked route, I
want to try doing true smoked tails.
Has anyone done these that can offer some suggestions? Straight in the smoker and finish with sauce? CYM and rub? Other?
I have hickory, apple, cherry, mulberry, oak, maple and grape vine available for the smoke.

Thanks,

Ross.


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 13, 2012)

After you succeed, would you be so kind as to outline your steps? Maybe, what you will do different next time etc. I went to school there and went to the Blue Moon in Petersburg for them. That was when a pitcher of draught went for $2. Good smokin'.


----------



## scrappynadds (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry no help from Waterloo IL USA......I dont think i have ever seen a tail for sale and my dad was a butcher for 45 years. Must really be local item.........But if they sell them in the US (i'm sure they do) someone on SMF has smoked it...........


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

They sound interesting...Let us know what you come up with. I did a Google search for Smoked Pig Tails and got this Video...JJ


----------



## scrappynadds (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry Chef but i think you should check what you been putting in the smoker these day............Not the same pig tail........


----------



## wildflower (Apr 13, 2012)

but it was a PIG!!!!


----------



## raygunter (Apr 13, 2012)

What about letting them brine a bit, then smoke.  Like bacon.

Call it Bacon Tails


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know about buying them separate but my wife always grabs the tail when we roast a pig.


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fairly common item in this area at farmers' markets and independent butcher shops.

Done the way they're usually done you need plenty of beer to wash them down and plenty of wet naps 'çause you'll be sticky sauce from ear to ear.

You won't find them on the menu in linen tablecloth restaurants, but almost any country pub will have them.


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Apr 14, 2012)

Decided to go with CYM and Wild Willy's Number One-derful rub. After 6 hours @ 225º in the MES-40 using cherry wood chips they had a nice subtle smokey flavour but the meat was still a bit tough. Today, these 12 will spend some time in a covered pan in the oven using the locally traditional slightly sweet tomato-based sauce. The other 12 will be done with home-made sauerkraut.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 14, 2012)

Used to smoke tails from hogs we cut up; brine them with ham brine and smoke in stockinette, they'd be good!  Sold a lot of them too in chain stores, and a lot of Canadians came in looking for them, along with pig ears and snouts. (I was 30 mi. from the border near Kingston, Ont.).


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ended up doing the smoked tails an additional 1-1/2 hours in the oven @ 350ºF with the sauce. Came out great, nice and tender with the added bonus of perfect smokiness.

I'll be doing these again.


----------



## frosty (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks delicious, but the home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  would not agree to that. Pulled pork for her.


----------



## moikel (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the look of those.My mother came from Orillia but she never mentioned pigtails.Really clever way to approach them,available here only in chinese butchers.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 16, 2012)

Look good!


----------



## curmudgeon77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Frosty,

You could tell Mrs. Frosty that it's pulled pork on a stick.


----------



## akaharpoon (Jun 16, 2013)

The next time why not smoke as with ribs? Smoke for a few hours, take out of smoker and smother in your favorite bbq sauce, place on a sheet of aluminum foil and add a bit of apple juice. Then wrap the tails up tightly and place back in the smoker for another hour - hour and a half. I do this step with ribs and the steam tenderizes the meat and begins to fall off the bones.


----------



## motherporkers (Aug 8, 2017)

​Just bought some pig tails!  I am going to try to smoke them tonight.  I will post pictures later

​


----------



## motherporkers (Aug 8, 2017)

IMG_2056.JPG



__ motherporkers
__ Aug 8, 2017





Here is a picture of the Pig tail smoke from today.
I have got to say they were really really delicious.  I definitely recommend finding some and trying your self.


----------

